# Unknown ram breed



## High Desert Cowboy (Apr 19, 2018)

So I picked this yearling ram up yesterday and I have no idea what breed he is.  Basically my wife loved him and had to have at least one with color, but I got him from an auction load and the gentleman didn’t know but we thought he might be some sort of hair cross.  He has a longer tail, but it’s thin.  Does anyone have a clue what he could be?


----------



## Baymule (Apr 19, 2018)

Katahdin. From the picture, he looks to not be a cross breed. The mane he's sporting is a Katahdin trait. Long thin tail is a hair sheep characteristic. He should shed out the dead looking wool on his back. Mine don't shed real good, I pluck them sometimes. The sheep lot can look like a pillow stuffing factory exploded. LOL


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 19, 2018)

Don’t know a lot about sheep but going to tag a few more that do just for additional input, though I’m sure Bay is right. 

@Mike CHS @secuono @mysunwolf (only ones I can think of in the states at the moment and @misfitmorgan has been missing of late...)


----------



## High Desert Cowboy (Apr 19, 2018)

@Baymule thank you!  That is too perfect.  I mentioned a while back in my herd journal that I’d like a katahdin ram because I was interested in the benefits of hair sheep but I’d never really had a close encounter with a katahdin and could only go off of pictures I’d seen online of bulkier, much lighter colored ram than little Shaun there ( my daughter named him after one of her favorite shows, Shaun the sheep).


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 20, 2018)

I generally agreed with Katahdin, but just going to jump in and say that most colorful Katahdins tend to have a bit of Dorper back in the lines, since Dorpers usually carry recessive color genes.


----------



## High Desert Cowboy (Apr 20, 2018)

I wasn’t aware that dorpers have color to them I’ve only ever seen them in white or white with black heads.  Thank you


----------



## Baymule (Apr 20, 2018)

Well that worked out good. You have just what you wanted!


----------

